Arizona Four women convicted after leaving food and water in desert for migrants - sorokod
======
carlsborg
The correct link is: [https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/19/arizona-
four...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/19/arizona-four-women-
convicted-after-leaving-food-and-water-in-desert-for-migrants)

